# Aggression towards puppies



## fishnfool816 (May 19, 2016)

I am having aggression issues with my 11 month old male. He has one testicle still and weighs 85 pounds. Starting this spring he began targeting puppies at the dog park. He has never been in a fight with a dog his own size or even with a dog smaller than him. When certain dogs that are younger show submissive behavior to him he gets angry. I say 'certain' because he plays and wrestles appropriately with 99 out of 100 dogs he encounters. It started as just nipping too hard and not getting the hint when they yelped. Within the last week he grabbed at a dogs foot at the park and drew blood. The next night he lashed out at a 10 month old lab at obedience class. 

Things I know I can control.
-Exercise: He gets a lot. We bike/run for 3 miles at a time at least 3 times a week. We walk every day. He runs and plays at the dog park.
-Focus on me: I know that if he is focused on me it is easier to control him. We are currently in obedience II. He does very well and the trainer has complimented he and I for our hard work and discipline. 
-Shock collar: I don't like having it on him, but it is a necessity as preventing him from injuring another dog is my responsibility. The latest incident happened at my feet. I had my hands on him as I noticed him getting in to that 'mode'. Before I could pull him back he got a hold of a foot. So I didn't have time to use the collar. 

Is this a 'coming of age' behavior? Is he trying to assert dominance on dogs that he knows cannot defend themselves? If a chihuahua barks at him he retreats and does not show aggression, so I know it is not just a size issue that drives him to react. 

Aside from banning him from the dog park, which doesn't address the issue at its core, does anyone have any experience or suggestions? I am new to this site so thank you for having me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ban him from the dog park. Sorry, but he does not belong there. Dog parks are horrible in general and most GSDs are not good dog park dogs. Be considerate of all of the other dogs that are being negatively impacted by your dog. He is hurting them, not only physically, but mentally. Your dog does not need to interact with other dogs. Period.


----------



## fishnfool816 (May 19, 2016)

I appreciate you taking the time to respond. 

I can understand your point of view of not bringing him to the park, which I agree with for now. But your post in no way answers any of my questions about the cause or science of his behavior. I would like to understand why he is doing it as well as correct it. I don't agree with you that the solution to this is to never let him interact with another dog for the rest of his life.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Fishnfool! We are glad to have you. 

There is MUCH knowledge on this blog, but people usually don't mince words here ...... so ....... be prepared! 

Sorry.......but
AGREE.......NOOOOOOO to Dog Parks!


PLEASE do this: 
In the "Search" box above....type in "Dog Parks" 
Scroll past the "pink" section and look in the "white section" to read ALL the threads of horror stories that have happened!

You will most likely find your answers there and see why most of us do not agree with dog parks.

Moms


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

fishnfool816 said:


> I had my hands on him as I noticed him getting in to that 'mode'. Before I could pull him back he got a hold of a foot. So I didn't have time to use the collar.


This statement worries me a bit but I hopefully am just misunderstanding what you wrote. From what you said, it seems like you intend to apply stim to your dog when he is already in an aggressive state. This is not a good idea. You can actually ramp a dog up more and cause him to fight back harder by doing this.

There is a proper way to use an e-collar on an aggressive dog but not when he is already in a mode where he is ready to tear a dog to pieces. 

If I misunderstood your statement my apologies and I agree with the rest of the posts above...no dog parks! :grin2:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your dog is an adolescent. He is not going for confident, mature dogs, because they exude a higher pack status than he feels. He is bullying dogs that he feels are or should be lower than himself. 

I agree with no dog parks. Your dog needs to work with and bond with you. He never needs to play with another dog for the rest of his life, and he will be perfectly happy. You are in his circle. All these strange dogs are not. And it is constant changing and shifting, should I be top dog, or is this dog higher than me -- dogs do not need this kind of constant figuring out who's who. 

What they need is mental and physical exercise with the people they live with. They need training. They benefit from pursuits that use their instinct as well as their muscles and brains, like herding, tracking, but it is not necessary. Necessary is working with, and playing with YOU. What you want as a response to other dogs is no response. You do not want them barking and lunging to go and play any more than you want barking and lunging to go and eat them. 

How do you fault a dog for poor on leash behavior, when sometimes you go and let him run and bark and wrestle and play with other dogs? Dog parks are counter-productive as well as an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## fishnfool816 (May 19, 2016)

All of your points are well taken.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if the dog park itself contributed or even caused his bad behavior. 

I take my dogs to our local park, which also has a fenced dog park, all the time. It is not uncommon at all to see or hear mild or moderate fighting in there or see dogs who are totally out of control, mentally and physically. I saw two dogs in there thst were so wild, running the fence and staring at my pup in such a predatory way I got him out of there in a hurry because I thought they might come over the 4 ft fence for him (he is 80 lb, not little anymore but still)

If you want or need your dog to be able to interact with other dogs (like if you ever have guests with dogs or whatever), then start by teaching your dog to ignore them. When he can do that, select some socially appropriate older dogs to start reintroducing him. When/if your dog does anything inppropriate deal with him swift and sure and let him know that behavior is not acceptable.

Have you been using the e collar with the dog problem? This could also be a problem or be contributing depending on what type of collar, how and at what level you are using it. I am not anti e collar, have used them on all my dogs, but there are problems that can happen. I am just getting conditioning my 11 mo old to wearing it so I can proof distracted recalls because he finally blew me off for the first time in his life (chasing deer), and even though I was able to call him off a deer the next day once is enough and I am not taking any chances. I have used Dogtra 1900s or 280 depending on the dog


----------

